# Winkelfunktionen



## Brain (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo!!!
Ich würde gerne was mit den sin(). cos() und tan() Methoden bzw. Funktionen machen. Doch ich habe leider Probleme damit.

Also z.B.:                sina = Gegenkathete / Hypothenuse

Jetzt will ich die Gegenkathete ausrechnen. Angenommen der Winkel ist 60° groß und die Hypothenuse 23 cm lang.

                                  Gegenkathete   =                sina             * Hypothenuse
Ich habe es mit        System.out.println((Math.toDegrees(Math.sin(60))) * 23)      probiert. Es hat leider nicht funktioniert.

Weiß jemand eine Lösung hierfür? Danke für jede Antowrt!!!


----------



## Kerberus (28. Mai 2004)

Versuch es mal mit folgendem Ausdruck:

System.out.println((Math.sin(Math.toRadians(60)))*23);


----------



## Donut (29. Mai 2004)

pass aber auf wenn du in der klammer, von der der sin/cos/tan gebildet werden soll, mehrere summanden oder produkte oder subtrahenden hast. Dann musst du jeden einzeln mit Math.toRadians übersetzen:


```
Math.sin(Math.toRadians(60)*Math.toRadians(i));
Math.sin(Math.toRadians(60)/Math.toRadians(i));
Math.sin(Math.toRadians(60)+Math.toRadians(i));
Math.sin(Math.toRadians(60)-Math.toRadians(i));
```


----------



## Beni (29. Mai 2004)

Oder aber wissen, dass diese Umwandlung nur eine Multiplikation ist, und die Argumente teilweise neu sortiert werden können :wink:

```
Math.sin(Math.toRadians(60)*Math.toRadians(i)); 
Math.sin(60/i); 
Math.sin(Math.toRadians(60-i)); 
Math.sin(Math.toRadians(60+i));
```


----------

